# Cycling jersey fit/



## tnt007 (Feb 24, 2007)

Ok this is a real new rider question...How tight should a jersey fit? One to not look stupid and two, for you more experienced riders, for comfort on longer rides?

I wear a large in t-shirts and the sleeve seems are just off the shoulders, should I also go for large in a cycling jersey or a medium to it fits a little closer to my body?

Thanks for indulging this seemingly trivial question.


----------



## 99trek5200 (Jan 26, 2007)

Good question. As a newbie I am curious too. One thing that I do know is that sizes vary greatly between manufacturers. Don't by and unfamiliar brand without trying it on or knowing the chest width.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

Good point about the sizing being different with different manufacturers.

I don't like jerseys that are loose- they flap in the wind. The best fit is tight enough to not flap but not so tight that you look like a sausage. But with most manufacturers I'm between medium and small, and smalls are too short. I'll take a looser jersey over one that bares my midriff like a teenage girl.


----------



## tnt007 (Feb 24, 2007)

The brand I am looking at is insport. I am curious about where the sleeve seam should come on these shirts. It appears to be cut like a t-shirt style. 

Oh thanks for the replies so far.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

T-shirt length sleeves are normal for short sleeve jerseys.


----------



## rochrunner (Jul 11, 2006)

This is one reason why I find it tough to buy clothing online unless I've tried on the exact same brand & style: there is a lot of variance in the fit. FWIW, the mfrs sometimes indicate a fit such as "performance" or "relaxed", but you still never know until you try it. When I finally find one that I really like, I usually buy at least one more of the same and save it for when the first one wears out.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Jul 4, 2006)

ericm979 said:


> The best fit is tight enough to not flap but not so tight that you look like a sausage. But with most manufacturers I'm between medium and small, and smalls are too short. I'll take a looser jersey over one that bares my midriff like a teenage girl.


I agree on the bit about tightness. However, weighing in at about 135 and standing at 5'8", I rarely need to worry about things being too tight. The bit about looking like a teenage girl can generally be solved by wearing bib shorts, which tend to come up a bit higher in the back.


----------

